# New Toy - I Has One



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, I had said earlier that I was done buying guns for a little while, trying to pace myself before my collection takes over and tosses me out of my own bedroom. But then I was handed an offer I couldn't refuse. And seeing as how I've always wanted a 1911 and now was handed such a great deal, I just about sold my soul to make sure she came home with me.

I landed myself a two year old Springfield 1911A1, not completely factory, and needs a little love. It has, so far, spent its life as a range rental gun. The finish is in ok condition although showing signs of being taken in and out of a show case a few too many times. Someone replaced the guiderod with a two piece, and that will be the first part to be replaced. The grips need to go, too. It has a set of wrap around rubber Hogue grips, and while it looks good it takes away from the feel of the weapon. And I'm going to be doing a lot of custom work to this gun if I get my way. She'll probably need general maintenance very soon as I know she was shot a lot before I got her.

Otherwise... she shoots like a dream. I've never shot well with 1911s but wanted one anyway. I got her this afternoon and we were on the range a few minutes later. I'm shooting just a touch low, but just out of the 10 ring, and with a nice, tight group. The trigger is so smooth you hardly know you are pulling it. Very little muzzle flip, no failures. I'm thinking the Glock 21SF may need to share IDPA time with his new sister. 

Here she is!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice snag girl! How much did it set you back? I don't like that wrap around grip either. I just stuck a set of rubber palm swell Hogue (Cheap) grips on my Para just to see if I like the extra meat at the back of the grip. If that works out I'll be looking to put a wood set on. My hands are big enough that the gun feels a bit to thin for me. Now if they would only ship the slide back I could go shoot the thing.
I think I like the Commander size better but that is a nice pistol.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll bet you can make it into a real nice shooter. Yes, lose the grips. How does the barrel look to you? A new one might be in order.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sweet little Lady there. Now you are a follower of St. John M. Browning. Congrats.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The barrel was the first thing I looked at before I let myself fall in love. It looks like it is in great shape. I had some other people check it out, too, just because I might have missed something. Before I bought it today we opened her up and had her all over the counter top inspecting all the internals (and giving her a good cleaning since she appeared to have not been cleaned in some time, probably due to that guide rod you need a hex head to get out). Barrel and springs seem to be in real good shape, even with all the grime removed. 

I've got my eyes on a set of G10 grips, and I may get a set if I can bring myself to dish out $70 for them. I'm trying to figure out how she'd look if I replaced some of those parts I want to replace with stainless parts and then had those G10 grips on there, too. I want her to look good but not be "big pimpin'."

And I'm just shocked I landed myself a 1911 I can actually shoot. It's the first time I've allowed myself to buy something I knew I couldn't shoot, just because I loved them so much. And it came to a happy ending.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take the Goodyears off and set of sites when you can and it will shoot with the best of them.:smt023 Old JB got it right:supz:. Good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, a sweet, sweet man at gunandgame is sending me a set of grips for her.  When they arrive, I'll put them on and take some pictures so you guys can give me your thoughts on them. The picture below is the one he posted of them:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

sweeeeet...

How good was the steal of a deal?

I'm eyeing a used Kimber at my favorite shop right now... as a starter 1911... I'd prefer a used Springer, but I don't think those last long...

JW


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Them grips/stocks will make it look like a new gun. That's one of the fun things about a 1911. If you don't like, or want a change, there's plenty of stuff out there to do it with. Makes no difference if it's looks or performance. You can change it once you have the base pistol. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks good. Welcome to the club.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

welcome back from the dark side lol. Very pretty pistol. Love the new stocks.


----------

